# juste - adverbe emphatique devant un adjectif ?



## Lamperouge

Bonjour, je vois régulièrement le mot _juste_ être utilisé en français pour, semble-t-il, marquer une certaine insistance, p. ex. :

?_Ce concert était juste fantastique !_ (dans le sens "Ce concert était vraiment fantastique !")

Cet emploi de _juste_ est-il parfaitement correct, ou s'agit-il d'un anglicisme influencé par le mot anglais _just _et comparable entre autres à l'emploi de _définitivement _dans le sens de _definitely _(*_Il va définitivement réussir !_) ?


----------



## matoupaschat

D'après le TLFi, oui (voir *II.-* _Emploi adverbial_). Juste vaut alors "précisément, exactement". 
Moi je l'utilise presque toujours avec le sens de "seulement, à peine", aussi repris dans le TLFi.


----------



## Lamperouge

_Juste_ peut signifier "précisément, exactement" dans _C'est juste le contraire_ ou _Il est midi juste_, mais dans le TLFi je ne vois pas d'exemples similaires à celui que j'ai donné.

En ce qui concerne _juste_ + adjectif où _juste_ veut dire "seulement" (_Je ne suis pas malade, juste fatigué_), je ne doute pas que c'est correct, bien entendu […]. Ici je parle bien de _juste_ + adjectif où _juste_ sert à insister sur l'adjectif ou à le renforcer.


----------



## Marc81

Je considère, pour ma part, qu'il s'agit d'un emploi clairement abusif de l'adjectif _juste_, sous l'influence des expressions anglaises du style "It's just great", "You're just a stupid boy", etc.
Utilisé à toutes les sauces, devant n'importe quel nom ou adjectif, ce _juste_-là prend des allures de superlatif : _C'est juste incroyable, Tu es juste le meilleur, C'est juste un exploit_..., reléguant nos bons vieux _vraiment, tout simplement_, etc., aux oubliettes.
Et encore, je ne parle pas de cette mode qui consiste à le prononcer à l'anglaise (_djeust_) !


----------



## matoupaschat

Personnellement, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'adverbe "juste", dans le sens de "exactement, précisément", ne pourrait pas modifier un adjectif, même si moi, je ne l'utilise pas comme ça. Grevisse-Goosse XVI édition (paragraphe 963, p. 1194) reprend cette signification et donne comme exemple, qui ne correspond pas exactement à notre cas, d'accord: _"Qu'elle est belle sur le mur! Juste assez étirée, juste comme on l'aimerait" (Colette).
_Je suis toujours d'avis qu'une langue appartient à tous ceux qui la parlent, pas seulement à une élite de puristes. C'est bien parce que l'évolution se fait que nous ne parlons plus le vieux français, ou le latin.


----------



## Marc81

Effectivement, l'Académie enregistre l'emploi adverbial de _juste_ au sens de : "Précisément, exactement. _Voilà juste, tout juste l'homme qu'il nous  faut. Il demeure juste en face. Il est arrivé juste à l'heure du dîner.  Juste, tout juste, très juste, _formules d'acquiescement. • Avec une nuance restrictive. _Nous resterons juste un moment._"... mais pas devant un adjectif.
Par ailleurs, elle note :[locution adverbiale] "_Juste assez, _suffisamment, à l'exacte limite" (cf. citation de Colette). Mais il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse là de l'emploi de l'adjectif _juste_ évoqué par Lamperouge.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis aussi d'avis que ce "juste" dans 
_*"C'était juste génial !", "C'était juste trop bon !", "C'était juste parfait", "C'est juste pas possible" *_[sic] est un calque de l'anglais (je suis heureuse qu'on en parle parce que depuis que c'est apparu il y a quelques années (5-6 à tout casser), ça m'agresse mes oreilles sensibles ).
Je me rappelle l'avoir entendu utilisé à outrance par André Manoukian, juré de "À la recherche de la nouvelle star" il y a quelques années, et maintenant aussi bien trop utilisé par Jenifer, jurée de "The Voice". Je pense quand même qu'il s'agit d'un tic de langage qui vise simplement à se la péter (je parle anglais tellement qu'à la fin, j'ai du mal à distinguer les deux langues, excusez-moi ! ) ...
Ici, il s'agit d'un adverbe qui cherche juste (là, ça marche  ) à mettre l'emphase sur l'adjectif, et qui pourrait se remplacer par "*vraiment, complètement, tout simplement", *pas *"précisément, exactement".*


----------



## Maître Capello

Marc81 said:


> Je considère, pour ma part, qu'il s'agit d'un emploi clairement abusif de l'adjectif _juste_


Cet emploi n'est peut-être pas encore accepté, mais il en prend le chemin. Il relève toutefois exclusivement de la langue parlé et il faut absolument l'éviter à l'écrit.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il s'agit ici clairement d'un *adverbe* et certainement pas d'un adjectif. (Comme quoi la première idée est souvent la bonne puisque tu as corrigé ton message à tort, Marc81. )


----------



## Marc81

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, il s'agit ici clairement d'un *adverbe* et certainement pas d'un adjectif. (Comme quoi la première idée est souvent la bonne puisque tu as corrigé ton message à tort, Marc81. )


Je l'ai sciemment corrigé, pour suivre la position de l'Académie qui enregistre _juste_ comme *adjectif* uniquement, avec des emplois adverbiaux.


----------



## matoupaschat

Je ne peux m'empêcher de faire remarquer que l'Académie est peu crédible en tant qu'organisme collectif compilateur de dictionnaire, même si ses membres le sont individuellement en tant qu'écrivains, et que, dans ce cas d'ailleurs, ils ne s'embarrassent guère dans leurs écrits du dico que eux --ou d'anciens collègues à eux-- ont rédigé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Marc81 said:


> Je l'ai sciemment corrigé, pour suivre la position de l'Académie qui enregistre _juste_ comme *adjectif* uniquement, avec des emplois adverbiaux.


Leurs éditions jusqu'à la 8e incluse indiquaient pourtant toutes que _juste_ est également adverbe : « *JUSTE* est aussi adverbe […]. » Je ne pense d'ailleurs pas que la mention « emplois adverbiaux » au lieu de « adverbe » dans la 9e édition vienne infirmer cela.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le dictionnaire de l'Académie n'est en effet pas le seul sur terre et certainement pas celui qui fait le plus foi. Il se trouve d'ailleurs que tous les dictionnaires usuels tels que _Petit Robert_, _Petit Larousse_ et _TLFi_ mentionnent que _juste_ peut être également adverbe.


----------



## Marc81

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, le dictionnaire de l'Académie n'est en effet pas le seul sur terre et certainement pas celui qui fait le plus foi.


Il me semble que la remarque vaut tout autant pour Robert, Larousse et compagnie .
Quoi qu'il en soit (adverbe ou adjectif employé adverbialement), cela ne change juste (!) rien à notre affaire...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si tous les autres dictionnaires sont unanimes, on peut alors les considérer comme dignes de foi…


----------



## rectomite

Je déterre ce topic pour avoir une confirmation par rapport à l'emploi du mot « juste » devant un adjectif. Dans la phrase « Certains personnages sont *juste* incompréhensibles » (dont la construction est un exemple typique de calque sur l'utilisation anglaise du mot _just)_, êtes-vous d'accord pour dire que le mot « juste » est ici un adverbe et qu'il ne doit donc pas s'accorder avec « les personnages »? 

Merci !


----------



## Chimel

Oui, sans aucun doute.


----------



## rectomite

Merci pour cette confirmation.

Juste Leblanc


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Sur _juste_, p. ex. dans "C'est juste incroyable !", comme anglicisme :
On peut le penser ou l'affirmer, mais pas le prouver. On retrouve la même tendance actuellement avec _moyen_ ("c'est moyen drôle, ton truc"), sans qu'un anglicisme puisse être soupçonné.
J'y vois plutôt une tendance à éviter les adverbes "longs et compliqués" en *-ment* (_juste_ au lieu de _simplement_).





> Allez, au boulot ! Deux heures à éponger, à tordre les  serpillières et à remplir les seaux [...].  Si vous voulez vraiment savoir la vérité, c'est *moyen drôle*, de retrouver sa maison inondée et de tordre des serpillières.
> [Alain Rémond (de _Télérama_), _Le cintre était sur la banquette arrière_, 2013]


----------



## Micia93

JeanDeSponde said:


> J'y vois plutôt une tendance à éviter les adverbes "longs et compliqués" en *-ment* (_juste_ au lieu de _simplement_).



D'accord avec toi, tout comme "il est venu direct"! (entre autres)


----------

